# ? about 1998 Toyota Camry



## Florence (Jul 16, 2006)

We bought our car new in 98, and the tires wore out at 13.000 miles, the guy who sold the car to us went out of business, well we went ahead and bought new tires, yesterday we had a flat and had to get the spare out, it was a general, the tires the wore out was something else and we can't remember what they were.
Now we are wondering if we were riped off, And what kind of tires are usually on the cars?
I think someone replaced them when we had the alarm put on the car.
Does any one know what brand is on a new toyota?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I can't help you with what the OEM tires are, but next time you buy tires, check out The Tire Rack. Lots of reviews of various tires there as well. 

13000 is not very good tire wear as I'm sure you know.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Only 13K and worn!? Check the suspension and alignment. Was the wear unform or more towards a specific part of the tread?


----------



## Florence (Jul 16, 2006)

We had the car religned right after we got it, I think that is when the guy switch our tires, He had the car all day, my husband and him had words and they didn't like each other, This was his way to get even, too bad it is to late to do any thing about it. My husband was alignman for 24 years so he knows if something is wrong.
Thank you for answering,


----------



## kneel (Mar 22, 2010)

the 97-01 camrys had bad rear sway bar bushings, which made tires cup...but not that fast. Toyota "usually" comes with either goodyears or the dealers will put yokohamas on.


----------

